# Simple Infographic-Design Tutorial / SpeedArt



## ellypite (21. August 2018)

Hi Leute,
Ich will euch heute ein kleines *Tutorial*/*Speedart* zeigen wo ich zeige wie man ganz einfach *Infographics* mit *Photoshop* erstellen kann.






Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Video, gerne beantworte ich euch alle Fragen die ihr habt dazu, falls etwas unklar sein sollte.

*Weitere Beispiele:*







Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
*Ellypite*


----------



## Pat-NRW (28. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schöne Arbeit und Ideen *beidedaumenhoch* . Mit dem Zeichenstift stehe ich schon seit Jahren etwas auf Kriegsfuß. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm da ich es bis jetzt nicht wirklich benötigt habe. Da mein Corel aber nicht mehr läuft versuche ich mich in OpenOffice Draw und Photoshop zusammen.

LG Peter


----------

